# QLD, swimming Skippy and a couple of fish.



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Keen to get on to a couple of flat ones after funchys report, and test out my new itchy twitchy gen black. (fishing rod) I hit the usual haunts however in the opposing tides I usually would.
Low tide 6:30am so no rush to the spot, headed straight to the mouth of coochin creek and saw a roo standing alone on the mud bank. His next steps were straight toward me 100m away. Okay I'm thinking, you dont see a roo having a swim everyday. But he didn't stop. Just kept up a solid pace a good 300m to the other side. Surprisingly unsharked. 
Kept on fishing the start of the run in and had a flathead take my offering right under my yak. But no ordinary flathead, this thing is a possibly PB. She screamed off once hooked and played on for a good 10 mins until tired enough to drag over mud bank and onto beach for pics. Unfortunately she must have been only just pinned and the extra friction of the sand on her belly pulled the hooks. 
Oh well I thought. I had a good look and she swam away happy. 
The next two hours produced three fish around the 60, a couple of high 40's a few good fished dropped and plenty under. All fish returned to swim again.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good mornings work Tristan. How did the new rod perform?


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice Flatheads Captain.

I have heard of the Roos swimming the Bribie Passage before.
Some of the local crabbers swear by Roo meat for bait in their pots [preferring fresh road kill]

So I would guess some Roos may get taken by sharks and the crabs clean up the rest.

Greg


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Questioning my name salti? Never seen future road kill up on the surface.
The rod is very nice. It's light and quite ballsy for a 1.5-3 kg stick yet still manages to throw a 5 gram weight a good distance with 6lbs.
I wonder how skip meat would go on other species..


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Well down Captain! New moon is the go I reckon.
I remember seeing a roo cross Bells creek one day. It actually had to swim across. Amazing sight to behold


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice capitano. Been a while since chasing flatties but man they are up there with the most tasty. Bugger you dropped that mama. Next time
Wayno


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't see that every day. Especially here. I assume that's a male. Wouldn't really see a female swimming would you?

Cool report; glass conditions.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazing sight alright funchy. 
Been a while for me too wayno, glad it all came together.
Zed, you never know. They may run out of room in oz and start swimming o.s.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

They are amazing swimmers. Apparently seen on occasion going between south Straddy and mainland. Smarter than we think too. I've got a mate that used to work for stockland on the sunny coast. Told me that when constructing Kawana island there was an incident where a roo was being chased by someone's dog. The roo jumped into the water and stood about chest deep and the dog swam out to it at which point the roo held the dog down and drowned it.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I knew a guy who worked as a pro crabber through the Gladstone area and they only used roo for pot bait as it was cheap and effective.


----------

